# Spc. Jason M. Johnston



## HKphooey (Dec 31, 2009)

Spc. Jason M. Johnston, 24, of Albion, N.Y., died Dec. 26 in Arghandab, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when insurgents attacked his unit with an improvised explosive device. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 508th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Fort Bragg, N.C.

RIP


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Master K (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------

